# Duck hunt



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well my brother and myself went out for a duck hunt like we enjoy to do, and today we got lucky. a mallard came very close to us in a spot we enjoy to use and my brother took a shot from quite close I would say 15 feet. He was using 1 inch cut thera band gold and it seemed to do the trick just fine.It pierced the neck for a fast humane kill.

Thanks for viewing

 

Links for full size

http://i.imgbox.com/acyPkqJy.jpg
http://i.imgbox.com/acgEZxZz.jpg


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice harvest with your catty.

Some duck hunters would get jealous.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Enjoy that duck.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting! Enjoy that duck.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Ohh we will Charles were brineing the sucker for 24 hours then gonna give it a nice slow roast.

Thanks for the comments guys.

Cheers


----------



## hig (Dec 13, 2012)

A duck is a true trophy one I'm looking forward to getting.its even better to hunting with your brother .you will savor every bite getting it with a slingshot.awesome job


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

did you use steel i like to use 9.5mm steel 25mm to 20mm single theraband gold for ducks and pigeon nice take enjoy it


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

great duck and great shooting...willing to bet at a slow roast it will taste great!


----------

